# DAYTONS FOR SALE W/ BRAND NEW TIRES



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

I HAVE (5) TOTAL BRAND SPANKIN NEW STAMPED DAYTONS 14X7 100 SPOKE REVERSE OFF SET, W/ (5) BRAND NEW CHROME DAYTON ADAPTERS IN THE BOX, (5) BRAND NEW CHROME YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFFS IN THE BOX WITH LUBRICANT, & HAMMER. 

BRAND SPANKIN NEW COOPER LIFELINER CLASSICS 175/70/14 SKINNY WW. THE WHITE WALLS STILL HAVE THE PROTECTIVE BLUE COATING ON THEM. THEY NO LONGER MAKE THESES TIRES, SO JUMP ON THEM WHILE YOU CAN! :0...................................................................................................... I KNOW THEY ONLY OFFER THE HANKOOK'S IN A 175/70/14 :angry: 

I HAD THE TIRES PROFESSIONALLY MOUNTED BY PERFORMANCE PLUS IN LONG BEACH CA.
THE RIMS & TIRES HAVE NEVER BEEN ON MY RIDE, I DECIDED TO GO A DIFFERENT ROUTE.
ABSOLUTELY BRAND NEW, I HAVE THE BOXES W/ WARRANTY CARDS, RECEIPT FROM DAYTON.  

I PREFER LOCAL PICK UP, THAT WAY YOU SAVE ON THE SHIPPING & ON THE TIME OF HAVING TO ORDER THEM FROM DAYTON.  

I WILL ALSO THROW IN A BOTTLE OF DAYTON WIRE CLEANER.  

P.M. IF YOUR SERIOUS, & YOU HAVE CASH IN HAND. NO BULLSHIT OR TRADES CASH ONLY.
I AM NOT HURTING TO SELL THEM, SO SAVE YOUR LOW BALL OFFERS!: 

I CALLED DAYTON TODAY, & THEY QUOATED ME PRICES ON THESE D'S.
NOT CHEAP!!! CALL THEM FOR YOUR SELF & FIND OUT.
DAYTON WIRE WHEEL (888)559-2280

(5) 14X7 ALL CHROME REVERSE OFF SET, (5) ADAPTERS, (5) KNOCK OFFS , HAMMER. $2100.00
(5) 175/70/14 COOPER LIFELINER CLASSICS (NO LONGER AVAILABLE) FREE  
MOUNTING & BALANCE $100.00 -FREE  



$2100.00 Great Deal

Save some money & time! 




















































































I ALSO HAVE MISC. DAYTONS FOR SALE BRAND NEW IN THE BOX.  

I ONLY HAVE (1) ALL GOLD , CHROME DISH 100 SPOKE 14X7 NEW IN BOX


























ALL GOLD CHROME DISH
DAYTONS PRICE $845.00 SHIPPING NOT INCLUDED PER WHEEL
MY PRICE...........$500.00 SHIPPING NOT INCLUDED SAVING S OF $345.00  
SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I HAVE (2) 14X7 100 SPOKE REVERSE CHROME GOLD NIPPS. NEW IN BOX























I HAVE (1) 

GOLD NIPS
DAYTONS PRICE $590.00 SHIPPING NOT INCLUDED PER WHEEL
MY PRICE ..........$300.00 SHIPPING NOT INCLUDED SAVINGS $290.00


I ONLY HAVE (1)13X7 LOWRIDER ANNIVERSARY EDITION ALL CHROME, NEW IN BOX







:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

25TH ANNIVERSARY
DAYTONS PRICE NOT AVAILABLE (NOS)
MY PRICE $150.00


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice. :biggrin: Good luck on the sale.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Dec 1 2009, 05:29 PM~15837637
> *I HAVE (5) TOTAL BRAND SPANKIN NEW STAMPED DAYTONS 14X7 100 SPOKE REVERSE OFF SET, W/ (5) BRAND NEW CHROME DAYTON ADAPTERS IN THE BOX, (5) CHROME DOG EAR SWEPT KNOCKOFFS IN THE BOX WITH LUBRICANT,  WITH YOUR CHOICE OF COLOR PLASTIC DAYTON CHIPS.
> 
> BRAND SPANKIN NEW COOPER LIFE LINER CLASSICS 175/70/14 SKINNY WW. THE WHITE WALLS STILL HAVE THE PROTECTIVE BLUE COATING ON THEM. THEY NO LONGER MAKE THESES TIRES, SO JUMP ON THEM WHILE YOU CAN! :0...................................................................................................... I KNOW THEY ONLY OFFER THE HANKOOK'S IN A 175/70/14 :angry:
> ...


Does the anniversary wheel include the knock off and adapter?


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 1 2009, 07:36 PM~15837723
> *Does the anniversary wheel include the knock off and adapter?
> *



NO, I SOLD IT. :nono:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 1 2009, 07:35 PM~15837707
> *Nice.  :biggrin: Good luck on the sale.
> *



THANKS TED.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT'S THE TICKET ON THE ALL CHROME.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 1 2009, 07:57 PM~15837963
> *WHAT'S THE TICKET ON THE ALL CHROME.
> *


WHICH ONE'S?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Dec 1 2009, 07:04 PM~15838051
> *WHICH ONE'S?
> *


These one's and how much for the 2 sets of ww tires as well??


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR THE (2) 14X7 100 SPOKE REVERSE CHROME GOLD NIPPS.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

THOSE ARE SOME KILLER WHEELS BUT Y COULDNT THEY HAVE BEEN 13S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT'S THE TICKET ON THE CHROME 14X7


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 2 2009, 10:43 AM~15845113
> *WHAT'S THE TICKET ON THE CHROME 14X7
> *


X48


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Dec 1 2009, 10:44 PM~15840148
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE (2) 14X7 100 SPOKE REVERSE CHROME GOLD NIPPS.
> *



I EDITED & ADDED PRICES.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 1 2009, 09:19 PM~15839085
> *These one's and how much for the 2 sets of ww tires as well??
> 
> 
> ...



ONLY SET OF TIRES I HAVE FOR SALE ARE ON THOSE D'S.  

IM KEEPING A SET FOR MY SELF.


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

dam that's alot of dough, Should't of bought that 62 in Flat Screen T.V. Good luck on the Sale :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Dec 2 2009, 10:00 PM~15853355
> *dam that's alot of  dough,  Should't of bought that 62 in Flat Screen T.V.  Good luck on the Sale  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Take it back. :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 10:49 PM~15854250
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



:twak:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Dec 3 2009, 12:38 PM~15858900
> *Take it back. :biggrin:
> *



DAM, THE MOVIES ARE KILLER ON THE BIG SCREEN HOMIE


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Dec 1 2009, 06:29 PM~15837637
> *I HAVE (5) TOTAL BRAND SPANKIN NEW STAMPED DAYTONS 14X7 100 SPOKE REVERSE OFF SET, W/ (5) BRAND NEW CHROME DAYTON ADAPTERS IN THE BOX, (5) BRAND NEW CHROME DOG EAR SWEPT KNOCKOFFS IN THE BOX WITH LUBRICANT,  WITH YOUR CHOICE OF COLOR PLASTIC DAYTON CHIPS.
> 
> BRAND SPANKIN NEW COOPER LIFELINER CLASSICS 175/70/14 SKINNY WW. THE WHITE WALLS STILL HAVE THE PROTECTIVE BLUE COATING ON THEM. THEY NO LONGER MAKE THESES TIRES, SO JUMP ON THEM WHILE YOU CAN! :0...................................................................................................... I KNOW THEY ONLY OFFER THE HANKOOK'S IN A 175/70/14 :angry:
> ...


NIICE fu&*in garage homie!!!! I wish my shop looked like that!!!


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 4 2009, 12:37 AM~15867161
> *NIICE fu&*in garage homie!!!! I wish my shop looked like that!!!
> *



Gracias.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Dec 3 2009, 11:06 PM~15866026
> *DAM,  THE  MOVIES ARE KILLER ON THE BIG SCREEN  HOMIE
> *


Gotta luv the BIG SCREEN.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

do u still have the single center gold rim if u do can u please give me a call at 2092307834 um really interested thanks Luis.......


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Dec 1 2009, 06:29 PM~15837637
> *I HAVE (5) TOTAL BRAND SPANKIN NEW STAMPED DAYTONS 14X7 100 SPOKE REVERSE OFF SET, W/ (5) BRAND NEW CHROME DAYTON ADAPTERS IN THE BOX, (5) BRAND NEW CHROME DOG EAR SWEPT KNOCKOFFS IN THE BOX WITH LUBRICANT,  WITH YOUR CHOICE OF COLOR PLASTIC DAYTON CHIPS.
> 
> BRAND SPANKIN NEW COOPER LIFELINER CLASSICS 175/70/14 SKINNY WW. THE WHITE WALLS STILL HAVE THE PROTECTIVE BLUE COATING ON THEM. THEY NO LONGER MAKE THESES TIRES, SO JUMP ON THEM WHILE YOU CAN! :0...................................................................................................... I KNOW THEY ONLY OFFER THE HANKOOK'S IN A 175/70/14 :angry:
> ...


shit homie :scrutinize: ...........Im gonna have to start selling each set of my Daytons for that price...... :wow: noooooooooooottttt :biggrin: ,I bought my chrome 72's(13x7) straight from dayton for $1875(Feb'08) shipped to my door.......they got you if you paid $3870 for all chrome 14x7 100's.....


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 6 2009, 10:49 PM~15893865
> *shit homie :scrutinize: ...........Im gonna have to start selling each set of my Daytons for that price...... :wow: noooooooooooottttt  :biggrin: ,I bought my chrome 72's(13x7) straight from dayton for $1875(Feb'08) shipped to my door.......they got you if you paid $3870 for all chrome 14x7 100's.....
> *



Dayton raised there prices, Also this is for a set of (5) do the math.
I never said I paid $3870.00 for the Daytons.

Extra wheel
Extra knock off
Extra adapter

& five tires (NOS) they don't make any more. :0 

I appreciate the effort to hate on my shit tho.  

Gotta luv them haters.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by torresl_@Dec 6 2009, 10:28 PM~15893592
> *do u still have the single center gold rim if u do can u please give me a call at 2092307834 um really interested thanks Luis.......
> *



Call u tomorrow.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone that is serious about purchasing these D's, Please shoot me a PM & save the shit talk for Maury.  

I know they are not cheap, They are what they are Mutha fuckin D's!
13's or 14's, 100's or 72 's, Dayton sells them for the same price.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Sale pending on all gold center.


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

i created the account n ebay already so just call me 2 my num im new n all this thanks....luis


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by torresl_@Dec 7 2009, 07:49 PM~15904430
> *i created the account n ebay already so just call me 2 my num im new n all this thanks....luis
> *


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Dec 6 2009, 10:42 PM~15894797
> *Dayton raised there prices, Also this is for a set of (5) do the math.
> I never said I paid $3870.00 for the Daytons.
> 
> ...


I'm far from a hater,I roll daytons all day everyday,good luck on the sale... :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

wont sell.....im a hater :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Dec 8 2009, 06:36 AM~15910347
> *wont sell.....im a hater :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: atl east he's being honest :biggrin: nice wheels,homie


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> wont sell.....im a hater :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 8 2009, 08:02 AM~15910426
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: atl east he's being honest :biggrin: nice wheels,homie
> *



Thnx.


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

sorry i hadnt got back at u ...i was at work well i asked a friend of mine abt the wheel and he thinks its not gonna fit my kit beacuse my kits wheel is a size 15 n he said it would b 2 small so i think im just gonna punk out sorry abt that.......and plus all that pay pal thing is 2 complicated or would u take 400 n if it dnt fit well my lost well of course is up 2 u so let me know whats up e mail me 2 my girls email addresz......luis


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by torresl_@Dec 8 2009, 09:54 PM~15919006
> *sorry i hadnt got back at u ...i was at work well i asked a friend of mine abt the wheel and he thinks its not gonna fit my kit beacuse my kits wheel is a size 15 n he said it would b 2 small so i think im just gonna punk out sorry abt that.......and plus all that pay pal thing is 2 complicated or would u take 400 n if it dnt fit well my lost well of course is up 2 u so let me know  whats up e mail me 2 my girls email addresz......luis
> *


call me.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by torresl_@Dec 8 2009, 09:54 PM~15919006
> *sorry i hadnt got back at u ...i was at work well i asked a friend of mine abt the wheel and he thinks its not gonna fit my kit beacuse my kits wheel is a size 15 n he said it would b 2 small so i think im just gonna punk out sorry abt that.......and plus all that pay pal thing is 2 complicated or would u take 400 n if it dnt fit well my lost well of course is up 2 u so let me know  whats up e mail me 2 my girls email addresz......luis
> *




TTT


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

No one? :dunno:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

14X7 ALL GOLD CENTER D'S SOLD.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

DAMN JUST RELIZED THE 25 TH ANNIVERASY IS A 13" ANY 14" HANGING AROUND??


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 16 2009, 04:17 PM~16000579
> *DAMN JUST RELIZED THE 25 TH ANNIVERASY IS A 13" ANY 14" HANGING AROUND??
> *



No 25th's in a 14. I do have those all chrome gold nipps. in a 14X7.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

$550.00 for the pair (2) 14x7 100 spokes  

















Brand new, A lot cheaper than Dayton 
get a jump start to a set.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

Those are Bad Ass Rims , wish I could get em, broke buying presents :biggrin: :biggrin: discounted 80 bucks ha? Those are embeded Dayton logo on the K/O right?


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Dec 23 2009, 12:27 AM~16065048
> *Those are Bad Ass Rims , wish I could get em, broke  buying presents  :biggrin:  :biggrin: discounted 80 bucks  ha?  Those are embeded Dayton logo on the K/O right?
> *



Dayton sells this set up for $3k. (5) wheels (5) adapters (5) knockoffs, Hammer. 


I have 5 different knockoffs to choose from.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

$2700.00 Pick them up!


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Your choice of (5) Knock offs. 
(5) adapters
(5) 14x7 100 spoke authentic chrome stamped daytons
(1) hammer
(1) soft knock off tool
(5) dayton eagle chips or flags

$2500.00 pick these bitch's up. :wow: 
Brand spankin new!


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Show me the moneeeeeey


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Feb 22 2010, 10:58 PM~16696188
> *Your choice of (5) Knock offs.
> (5) adapters
> (5) 14x7 100  spoke authentic chrome stamped daytons
> ...


how much for the lowrod wheels sitting next to the dayton boxes? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Feb 25 2010, 12:30 AM~16718965
> *how much for the lowrod wheels sitting next to the dayton boxes?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



Sold those last year.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Feb 25 2010, 02:32 PM~16723833
> *Sold those last year.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Feb 25 2010, 07:45 PM~16726241
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



Call Intro, They got them all day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Feb 25 2010, 10:09 PM~16728956
> *Call Intro, They got them all day. :thumbsup:
> *


I really like the Intro SpeedStars, but they have gotten out of hand with their prices...3 grand for some wheels w/o tires is too much. Especially when I would probably only roll them to Good Guys shows one or two weekends a year.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Feb 26 2010, 12:34 AM~16730063
> *I really like the Intro SpeedStars, but they have gotten out of hand with their prices...3 grand for some wheels w/o tires is too much. Especially when I would probably only roll them to Good Guys shows one or two weekends a year.
> *



I paid a grip for mine, I think I sold mine for like $4k


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

R U selling the adaptors & k/o's seperate??? pm me


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASO (805)_@Mar 8 2010, 12:22 AM~16825145
> *R U selling the adaptors & k/o's  seperate???  pm me
> *


Adapters go with the wheels, I do have some KO's for sale.


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Mar 7 2010, 11:54 PM~16825325
> *Adapters go with the wheels, I do have some KO's for sale.
> *


how much and pix


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASO (805)_@Mar 9 2010, 01:16 AM~16835519
> *how much and pix
> *



Pics are on page 3.


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

I got the wheel it's clean as fuck i also wanted to ask for the koff price on all 3 sets let me know and Thanks...


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Mar 9 2010, 01:20 AM~16835895
> *Pics are on page 3.
> *


how much for the dog ears??? the one's with the dayton embelom in them


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by torresl_@Mar 9 2010, 02:58 AM~16836075
> *I got the wheel it's clean as fuck i also wanted to ask for the koff price on all 3 sets let me know and Thanks...
> *



I'll get you some prices.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

$2100.00


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Free tires with the D's.


----------

